# Sticky  Citizen/Miyota Calibers Technical/Repair Manuals...



## Isthmus

The following is a PDF with links to the technical manuals to most of Citizen/Miyota's Calibers. Just open the PDF and you will find a list of links, you can click on each link and it will take you to the corresponding file online:








Citizen Calibers Technical Guides.pdf

Or in our servers here:

Citizen Calibers Technical Guides

And below are direct links to all the citizen Miyota calibers from that list, stored in our servers:

0410.pdf - 245K 
0430.pdf - 244K 
0510.pdf - 621K 
0540.pdf - 621K 
0560.pdf - 621K 
0580.pdf - 634K 
0610.pdf - 568K 
0870.pdf - 789K 
0875.pdf - 789K 
4A31.pdf - 267K 
724x.pdf - 677K 
1000.pdf - 328K 
1010.pdf - 328K 
1011.pdf - 328K 
1020.pdf - 328K 
1030.pdf - 328K 
1100.pdf - 328K 
1110.pdf - 328K 
1111.pdf - 328K 
1300.pdf - 407K 
1320.pdf - 561K 
1400.pdf - 649K 
1500.pdf - 656K 
1501.pdf - 656K 
2000.pdf - 1.0M 
2001.pdf - 1.0M 
2002.pdf - 1.0M 
2010.pdf - 1.0M 
2020.pdf - 1.0M 
2030.pdf - 1.0M 
2031.pdf - 1.0M 
2040.pdf - 1.0M 
2041.pdf - 1.0M 
2100.pdf - 1.0M 
2110.pdf - 1.0M 
2140.pdf - 1.0M 
2180.pdf - 1.0M 
2200.pdf - 476K 
2400.pdf - 637K 
2500.pdf - 390K 
2510.pdf - 390K 
2530.pdf - 390K 
2560.pdf - 390K 
2700.pdf - 576K 
2730.pdf - 576K 
2840.pdf - 172K 
2900.pdf - 332K 
2930.pdf - 332K 
2931.pdf - 332K 
3100.pdf - 552K 
3110.pdf - 552K 
3200.pdf - 373K 
3220.pdf - 373K 
3420.pdf - 860K 
3450.pdf - 860K 
3500.pdf - 1.4M 
3510.pdf - 1.4M 
3530.pdf - 1.4M 
3531.pdf - 1.4M 
3560.pdf - 1.4M 
3570.pdf - 1.4M 
3600.pdf - 421K 
3740.pdf - 850K 
3745.pdf - 850K 
3800.pdf - 410K 
3900.pdf - 411K 
3910.pdf - 412K 
3920.pdf - 412K 
4030.pdf - 267K 
4031.pdf - 267K 
4110.pdf - 829K 
4300.pdf - 656K 
4310.pdf - 656K 
4321.pdf - 508K 
4330.pdf - 656K 
4380.pdf - 813K 
4381.pdf - 813K 
4390.pdf - 813K 
4391.pdf - 813K 
4420.pdf - 342K 
4421.pdf - 342K 
4520.pdf - 291K 
4811.pdf - 221K 
4830.pdf - 490K 
4850.pdf - 411K 
4921.pdf - 508K 
5080.pdf - 412K 
5400.pdf - 176K 
5420.pdf - 286K 
5421.pdf - 286K 
5500.pdf - 328K 
5501.pdf - 328K 
5502.pdf - 328K 
5503.pdf - 328K 
5510.pdf - 328K 
5511.pdf - 328K 
5530.pdf - 328K 
5810.pdf - 1.4M 
6000.pdf - 307K 
6010.pdf - 307K 
6020.pdf - 307K 
6030.pdf - 307K 
6031.pdf - 307K 
6040.pdf - 307K 
6045.pdf - 307K 
6070.pdf - 327K 
6100.pdf - 307K 
6101.pdf - 307K 
6110.pdf - 307K 
6111.pdf - 307K 
6350.pdf - 549K 
6355.pdf - 549K 
6380.pdf - 549K 
6700.pdf - 815K 
6720.pdf - 793K 
6750.pdf - 2.3M 
6760.pdf - 1.1M 
6765.pdf - 2.6M 
6766.pdf - 2.6M 
6770.pdf - 1.9M 
6800.pdf - 1.3M 
6810.pdf - 1.6M 
6820.pdf - 493K 
6840.pdf - 1.6M 
6850.pdf - 1.3M 
6870.pdf - 1.0M 
6885.pdf - 7.5M 
7100.pdf - 841K 
7102.pdf - 841K 
7120.pdf - 841K 
7130.pdf - 841K 
7140.pdf - 841K 
7240.pdf - 1.5M 
7300.pdf - 730K 
7310.pdf - 730K 
7370.pdf - 180K 
7400.pdf - 1.3M 
7500.pdf - 668K 
7510.pdf - 668K 
7530.pdf - 668K 
7750.pdf - 1.4M 
7751.pdf - 1.4M 
7800.pdf - 1.1M 
7810.pdf - 1.1M 
7811.pdf - 1.1M 
7812.pdf - 1.1M 
7815.pdf - 1.1M 
7817.pdf - 1.1M 
7820.pdf - 1.1M 
7822.pdf - 1.1M 
7825.pdf - 1.1M 
7827.pdf - 1.1M 
7870.pdf - 1.1M 
7872.pdf - 1.1M 
7875.pdf - 1.1M 
7877.pdf - 1.1M 
7900.pdf - 414K 
7920.pdf - 414K 
7930.pdf - 414K 
7980.pdf - 411K 
7990.pdf - 411K 
8100.pdf - 252K 
8110.pdf - 252K 
8203.pdf - 4.9M 
8410.pdf - 1.4M 
8510.pdf - 915K 
8511.pdf - 915K 
8515.pdf - 915K 
8600.pdf - 1.0M 
8625.pdf - 1.0M 
8626.pdf - 1.0M 
8627.pdf - 1.0M 
8651.pdf - 1.5M 
8900.pdf - 564K 
8910.pdf - 965K 
8911.pdf - 965K 
8920.pdf - 1.1M 
8930.pdf - 793K 
8940.pdf - 2.1M 
8943.pdf - 2.1M 
8945.pdf - 2.1M 
8950.pdf - 847K 
8960.pdf - 712K 
8962.pdf - 874K 
8970.pdf - 722K 
8980.pdf - 2.4M 
8981.pdf - 2.4M 
8982.pdf - 2.4M 
9100.pdf - 1.1M 
9101.pdf - 1.1M 
9120.pdf - 1.0M 
9121.pdf - 1.0M 
9140.pdf - 1.3M 
9150.pdf - 534K 
9160.pdf - 578K 
9170.pdf - 683K 
9180.pdf - 956K 
9190.pdf - 907K 
9210.pdf - 523K 
9220.pdf - 713K 
9230.pdf - 644K 
9240.pdf - 777K 
9250.pdf - 648K 
9270.pdf - 543K 
9400.pdf - 1.1M 
9410.pdf - 777K 
9410M.pdf - 4.9M 
9415.pdf - 4.9M 
9415M.pdf - 4.9M 
9420.pdf - 723K 
9440.pdf - 545K 
9450.pdf - 476K 
9450A.pdf - 476K 
9450M.pdf - 932K 
9500.pdf - 524K 
9510.pdf - 453K 
9560.pdf - 647K 
9570.pdf - 697K 
9590.pdf - 539K 
9600.pdf - 518K 
9610.pdf - 589K 
9630.pdf - 328K 
A134.pdf - 520K 
A139.pdf - 520K 
A160.pdf - 613K 
A234.pdf - 108K 
A239.pdf - 108K 
A270.pdf - 613K 
A310.pdf - 593K 
A413.pdf - 1.6M 
A510.pdf - 493K 
A710.pdf - 657K 
B020.pdf - 584K 
B030.pdf - 571K 
B080.pdf - 3.7M 
B110.pdf - 524K 
B230.pdf - 2.3M 
B235.pdf - 2.3M 
B510.pdf - 845K 
B740.pdf - 1.4M 
B741.pdf - 1.4M 
B800.pdf - 699K 
B810.pdf - 699K 
B870.pdf - 113K 
B872.pdf - 113K 
B876.pdf - 457K 
C010.pdf - 1.1M 
C020.pdf - 784K 
C021.pdf - 784K 
C026.pdf - 784K 
C027.pdf - 784K 
C030.pdf - 611K 
C040.pdf - 1.4M 
C046.pdf - 1.4M 
C050.pdf - 1.7M 
C070.pdf - 1.7M 
C080.pdf - 1.7M 
C100.pdf - 1.2M 
C110.pdf - 1.2M 
C130.pdf - 2.2M 
C140.pdf - 1.0M 
C150.pdf - 2.2M 
C200.pdf - 724K
C210.pdf - 724K 
C220.pdf - 178K 
C240.pdf - 140K 
C310.pdf - 437K 
C320.pdf - 437K 
C330.pdf - 272K 
C350.pdf - 582K 
C390.pdf - 1.1M 
C400.pdf - 1.5M 
C401.pdf - 1.5M 
C410.pdf - 1.5M 
C420.pdf - 1.5M 
C430.pdf - 1.5M 
C440.pdf - 1.6M 
C450.pdf - 1.1M 
C451.pdf - 1.1M 
C460.pdf - 1.1M 
C470.pdf - 771K
C480.pdf - 1.0M
C500.pdf - 972K 
C506.pdf - 972K 
C520.pdf - 1.1M 
C526.pdf - 1.1M 
C600.pdf - 1.1M 
C605.pdf - 1.1M 
C610.pdf - 1.1M 
C650.pdf - 1.4M 
C660.pdf - 3.1M 
C690.pdf - 872K
C700.pdf - 812K 
C710.pdf - 450K 
C720.pdf - 1.5M 
C800.pdf - 2.1M 
C810.pdf - 684K
C820.pdf - 427K 
C830.pdf - 518K 
C900.pdf - 2.0M 
D020.pdf - 478K 
D031.pdf - 546K 
D040.pdf - 1.0M 
D041.pdf - 1.0M 
D046.pdf - 1.0M 
D050.pdf - 746K 
D090.pdf - 1.1M 
D130.pdf - 716K 
D131.pdf - 716K 
D132.pdf - 716K 
DA47.pdf - 1.0M 
E000.pdf - 598K 
E001.pdf - 1.2M 
E010.pdf - 598K 
E011.pdf - 1.2M 
E030.pdf - 598K 
E031.pdf - 1.2M 
E100.pdf - 598K 
E101.pdf - 1.2M 
E110.pdf - 598K 
E111.pdf - 1.2M 
E210.pdf - 1.3M 
E67x.pdf - 2.7M
E710.pdf - 1.3M 
E760.pdf - 460K 
E761.pdf - 460K 
E810.pdf - 1.3M 
E811.pdf - 1.3M 
E812.pdf - 1.3M 
E860.pdf - 2.7M 
E861.pdf - 2.7M 
E870.pdf - 3.0M 
F500.pdf - 1.2M 
F510.pdf - 1.2M 
F780.pdf - 6.0M 
F810.pdf - 1.4M 
F910.pdf - 922K
G430.pdf - 1.3M 
G620.pdf - 2.0M 
G670.pdf - 2.0M 
G820.pdf - 1.2M 
H460.pdf - 1.9M 
H461.pdf - 1.9M 
H500.pdf - 1.7M 
H501.pdf - 1.7M 
H570.pdf - 1.8M 
P020.pdf - 456K 
P130.pdf - 476K 
T010.pdf - 488K 
U010.pdf - 433K
U040.pdf - 1.8M 
U050.pdf - 1.6M 
U070.pdf - 1.7M 
U080.pdf - 1.8M


----------



## Isthmus

For an even more comprehensive listing of Citizen Miyota Calibers, user manuals, drawings and other info. Check out this site:

www.citizen.co.jp/miyota_mvt/download/index.html


----------



## Isthmus

BTW, If anyone notices a missing caliber from the list, please let us know so we can try to track down it's technical guide and add it. Thanks.


----------



## klinquist

Missing Citizen E81.


----------



## Isthmus

Se calibers E810 and E811. I believe one of them is what you seek.


----------



## narcosynthesis

E168 is missing if I have the name correct.

The movement used in the BM0000-04H 300m Dive watch


----------



## dergar

C300 is missing Used in the early Blue Angels and Thunderbirds


----------



## akshayb

What about Citizen Caliber 0201


----------



## wa0zog

I can't find an 8200A. This is the movement used in my Citizen 7. Thanks!

--Mike


----------



## managatsuo

hallo can anybody help me I bought citizen skyhawk from ebay and would like to ask if they are ok cause usually there is not and arabic numeral on the skyhawk models. or if you know what model is this exactly.
thank you peter

link
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=330480688312&view=all&tid=0


----------



## daveob

I am after technical guide for Miyota 6m02. It replaces the 6100. I cannot find anywhere on line


----------



## NinoJZ

HI Isthmus...I need caliber 8200 and 6651 repair manuals..can you may provide us. I have here old citizen watches men and ladies watch, I can't find on your list. Thanks..


----------



## bosttik

Hi Isthmus, the list don't have the repair manual for caliber D180 WindSurf watch! Can you provide this manual? I need this manual, but the truth is that this is an important citizen watch. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plasma

Hi

I can not find service manual for caliber u600.


----------



## Karyo

any idea where i'd find the tech docs for the new citizen satellite wave - H990 i believe ? i really want to lume mine (atleast the hands) so need to take it to someone to open and lume if at all possible.


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely

Add 9015?


----------



## joecosta

Hello & Happy New Year.
I'm looking for U600 manual please.
Thanks helping.


----------



## 2bad

4197. Thanks bro..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thewizardoz

The C605 pdf is "not found". :-(


----------



## LOAKon76

many thank's, it's so help full. but i can't find cal. 7700, movement of my citizen leopard


----------



## sekunde

Hello,
i am looking for a 8110 service manual.
The download links are not longer working: page not found!

Any help avalable?


----------



## nykamran

I'm looking for caliber J810 please help.

Thank you in advance


----------



## stevemcgee99

Hello. I'm new to the forum, new to automatic watches.

I have a Citizen with what I believe is either 2933 or a 5270, or 52XX according to other research. 
Seven Star Deluxe 23j. Day (日), date.

I can't find the manual in any lists, or any searching.

*My only question is how to manually wind it?* I read most places to wind clockwise, but there is a lot of resistance. There is clicking if I wind counter-clockwise, and it's easier.








But I'd love to find a manual, English or Japanese.


----------



## El @

stevemcgee99 said:


> *My only question is how to manually wind it?* I read most places to wind clockwise, but there is a lot of resistance. There is clicking if I wind counter-clockwise, and it's easier.


Wrong section, anyway:
All mechanical watches are wound clockwise, because it's an easier movement. The winding mechanism could be worn out or faulty, making hard or impossible to wind it.


----------



## stevemcgee99

El @ said:


> Wrong section.
> All mechanical watches wind clockwise, because it's an easier movement. The winding mechanism could be worn out or faulty, making hard or impossible to wind it.


Thanks for the answer. I realize I added my question on although I also wonder where I can find a manual for my watch. All the lists I've seen don't mention my watch.


----------



## mmcenall

Hi Sekunde

Did you have any luck finding the 8110 manual i am also looking for it?

Thanks 

mmcenall


----------



## IPSC

Can't seem to access any one of the links of the opening post....is this sticky working altogether?


----------



## Morpheu5

Hi, 

The 9015 is missing. 
And none of the links is working. 
Is there still life in this thread.


----------



## TonyHancock

H610 and H804 is missing.


----------



## TonyHancock

Doesn't seem any of the links work anymore....


----------



## karthikrudrashiva13

Thanks a lot for all of those :-!


----------



## freesoyu

There is a Bible here!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## ProudPapa77

B612 and B620 please


----------



## simpletreasures

freesoyu said:


> There is a Bible here!
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


A bible for what? Google search for what you posted has nothing to do with this forum that I could find....


----------



## lbrlux

Hello!
I can't find the service manual for caliber 8946? Anyone knows it?


----------



## lbrlux

Hello!
I can't find the service manual for caliber 8946? Anyone knows it?


----------



## Taze00

Looking for manual to a vibra alarm movement found in late 90’s-00’s Bulovas.
Movement: AW00


----------



## 1014

Is this what you're looking for?



http://qq-watch.jp/eng/watches/model/pdf/aw00.pdf


----------



## BigEmpty

Anyone know hands specs for solar eco-drive chrono? I would like to change a second hand

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbond005

mmcenall said:


> Hi Sekunde
> 
> Did you have any luck finding the 8110 manual i am also looking for it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> mmcenall


Hello,

Same request here (for Bullhead).

Thanks and regards


----------



## cfw

Recently got an Ecozilla. How do I fit the cap? Does the little copper slide in to the small notch? How long for it to be fully charged? Is there a rest function. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennethyhunter

No matter what pdf I click on I get oops cant find this Are these files no longer available by the way trying to get the technical guide for citizen e210 Thanks


----------



## Lantenac

It seem all the link are dead. Can you correct it ?


----------



## ThomasX

Seems all links are still dead. Looking for the 8982 pdf, anyone knows where I can find it? 
Thanks!


----------



## Lantenac

ThomasX said:


> Seems all links are still dead. Looking for the 8982 pdf, anyone knows where I can find it?
> Thanks!


the 8982 attached


----------



## Lantenac

kennethyhunter said:


> No matter what pdf I click on I get oops cant find this Are these files no longer available by the way trying to get the technical guide for citizen e210 Thanks


The E210 technical guide attached, and the user manual


----------



## Lantenac

jamesbond005 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Same request here (for Bullhead).
> 
> Thanks and regards


Some parts informations for the 8110


----------



## Lantenac

Morpheu5 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The 9015 is missing.
> And none of the links is working.
> Is there still life in this thread.


----------

